# Is my salary enough??



## Mattdraper (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Guys, moved to Dubai last week and I'm currently being put up at the Premier Inn DIP, which is OK (it serves a purpose), anyway my salary is 16K AED per month plus 9K AED Housing Allowance, I have a company car and phone, I have a gf who is looking to move over and work and live with me. I'm just interested to get a handle on how much money I can save.

I'm a non smoker don't spend high ammounts on clothes and drink proberbly twice a month.

Any answers would be greatfully received.


----------



## AstorR (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Mattdraper, 

For clarification what are you saving for?

Your partner moving to accompany you or general savings?

R


----------



## Mattdraper (Mar 2, 2015)

My gf will try to get work out here. to pay for herself (within reason), I'm talking savings yes.

I understand my setup costs will proberbly eat away my savings of the first few months but I just wondered without having to buy furniture & TV and etc wvery year how much could I or should I be looking to spend, as I mentioned in my earlier post I'm not your typical 28 year old Brit who wants to brunch the weekend away (however it is nice once a month).


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

6k a month.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Maximum 5-7 thousands dirhams.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll disagree with those above. On that package I would easily save 10-12k.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Fat Bhoy is correct. It's definitely doable to save 10-12K a month whilst making 25K.

How much you save is dependent on your priorities, discipline and how you organise your life.

The first question to ask is if your housing allowance is use it or lose it, in other words are you able to rent a cheaper apartment for 60-65K and save the rest? If so, you have more leeway with how to spend your money and save it.

Rent will be your biggest expenditure. If you budget 60-65k (5K a month on average) for a modest 1-bedroom apartment, 2K for a modest car hire (for your girlfriend) and 3k a month/750 week for food, petrol and simple takeways, and another 2K a month for splurges such as special meals out, dhow tours and whatnot, another 1K to cover internet/utilities, that takes you to 13K a month, leaving you with 12K to save. It does require some discipline, but once your girlfriend finds a job, even if it's only 10K a month, you will be rolling in it. 

For a cheap place to live you may want to consider the apartment building in Downtown Jebel Ali. There's furnished and serviced apartments being rented for 60-65K a year and it's a great deal as it's only 10 minutes from the Marina by car, there's a metro stop within 10 minutes' walk if you want to avoid getting a second car for the girlfriend. The trade off is that there's absolutely nothing in the immediate area and it's a bit industrial.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

To Tally & Tim


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

I would agree with Fat Bhoy Tim, you can easily save 10k a month with that package, if you stick to the 9k housing allowance do not rent for anything higher than that, then you can live with spending 6k a month and save 10k. 

you can even rent for less than 9k, and save even more - if they give you the 9k housing allowance in cash that is and not pay it directly to the landlord themselves.

I rented a 1 bedroom in the Marina, in a very good building (in my opinion) Marina Heights Tower, 90k this includes gas and chiller, so I pay for the electricity and water, which has not gone above 200 dirhams, however that is since November, and I only recently started having the air con on 80% of the time, before this month I think I probably had it on 10-20% of the time - as my flat used to be 24 degrees with the windows open.

You will have DEWA as well 5% of the total yearly rent, on mine 375 AED, but my company pays that. 

You then have internet and phone bills, I pay 320 AED for 16mb internet, 
Mobile phone bills around 200-300. 

Grocery shopping can be expensive and cheap, depends where you want to shop, if you do your full shopping in Spinneys then you would be spending quite a lot.
Otherwise probably 1200 AED a month I think is a realistic amount to spend on grocery. 

There are probably more expenditures but we need more information about where you think you would live? where you work? you getting a car or metro? etc


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> To Tally & Tim


I have an awesome social life. I rarely work more than 55-60 hours a week and I make sure I don't work on Fri/Sat, so I've usually got a lot of time to myself.

Quality rather than quantity is more important. And you can easily have a good life without pouring your money down the drain.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I have an awesome social life. I rarely work more than 55-60 hours a week and I make sure I don't work on Fri/Sat, so I've usually got a lot of time to myself.
> 
> Quality rather than quantity is more important. And you can easily have a good life without pouring your money down the drain.


60 hours a week is 12 hours a day, I'd suggest that is 50% over and above what I would consider a busy week.

I agree on the second point though.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Mate,

It's all about balancing priorities. I have a life, thank you very much. I live well, I travel a lot, and I save over half my income. Not including my rent or travel, I probably spend 6K a month, including a car hire, and I'm happy and sociable enough. Do I go to brunch? 2-3 a year, not every weekend. Do I eat out? A lot, yes, but a good mix of cheap as chips brilliant Indian in Karama or Arabic, and Gaucho type place every now and then. I don't drink heavily. I go to the free beaches, not a fancy beach club. 

Why?

Portfolio, property investment, pension, and all the crap you need so that you can retire early and live well too.



The Rascal said:


> To Tally & Tim


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I admit the last few months I'm brunching once a month but using two-fers, so it's more like every second month.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> 60 hours a week is 12 hours a day, I'd suggest that is 50% over and above what I would consider a busy week.
> 
> I agree on the second point though.


I work in professional services consulting. I'm known for being the person who doesn't work late, and prefers to get things done fast so he doesn't stick around.

Realistically I do 55 hours a week, 7am to 6pm - but it fluctuates.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Realistically I do 55 hours a week, 7am to 6pm - but it fluctuates.


I like my Emirati hours, if it's not finished by 2pm it'll wait...

Weirdly enough when you work with these guys a lot you kinda slip into their lifestyle.

The gold plated Roller arrives next week


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> I like my Emirati hours, if it's not finished by 2pm it'll wait...
> 
> Weirdly enough when you work with these guys a lot you kinda slip into their lifestyle.
> 
> The gold plated Roller arrives next week


A lot of my friends are Emiratis that work for the government, so I'm used to that sort of working culture. I can often be found sitting with a bunch of guys in kandoorahs smoking dokah and drinking karak.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Realistically I do 55 hours a week, 7am to 6pm...


Reading your post, I originally thought to myself... "Man, that's a lot of hours that he is working!"

Then I saw the "7am to 6pm", I just realized that I am working way more than 55 hours a week...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

ccr said:


> Reading your post, I originally thought to myself... "Man, that's a lot of hours that he is working!"
> 
> Then I saw the "7am to 6pm", I just realized that I am working way more than 55 hours a week...


In the immortal words of Nelson.

HAW! HAW!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You do all realise there is a certain irony to posting your working hours on this forum?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> You do all realise there is a certain irony to posting your working hours on this forum?


Hi,
Yes - certainly requires people to redefine "work" - reading a forum all day!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> You do all realise there is a certain irony to posting your working hours on this forum?


I thought that too. 

Priceless.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I think he's learnt a thing or two from his Emirati mates, along with the dokah and karak ....



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes - certainly requires people to redefine "work" - reading a forum all day!!
> Cheers
> Steve


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes - certainly requires people to redefine "work" - reading a forum all day!!
> Cheers
> Steve


That's why it fluctuates! I end up doing whatever I have to do, and some days are longer than others.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
As I have got older (and hopefully wiser!), I now firmly believe in working smarter rather than harder & long hours for the sake of it.
I now try to work the minimum amount of hours to get the job in hand done - and I mean properly done, not bodged or rushed.
Some days - like today, I was finished by 11.00 this morning and have rest of day to myself!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> As I have got older (and hopefully wiser!), I now firmly believe in working smarter rather than harder & long hours for the sake of it.
> I now try to work the minimum amount of hours to get the job in hand done - and I mean properly done, not bodged or rushed.
> Some days - like today, I was finished by 11.00 this morning and have rest of day to myself!
> ...


11am? You slacker you...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> As I have got older (and hopefully wiser!), I now firmly believe in working smarter rather than harder & long hours for the sake of it.
> I now try to work the minimum amount of hours to get the job in hand done - and I mean properly done, not bodged or rushed.
> 
> Steve


Only reason I get away with "only" 10-12 hours a day, as opposed to a lot of my colleagues normally spending anywhere from 12-16.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

another thread that rapidly went off topic... from "am i getting paid enough" to "how to slack off at work"... in under 10 posts...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

imac said:


> another thread that rapidly went off topic... from "am i getting paid enough" to "how to slack off at work"... in under 10 posts...


Hi,
Mine was not about slacking - it was more about earning as many dirhams per hour, as possible.
In other words - trying to get the most done and earn the most money - in the minimum time.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## canks (Apr 2, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> As I have got older (and hopefully wiser!), I now firmly believe in working smarter rather than harder & long hours for the sake of it.
> Steve


Presence does not mean performance


----------



## Mattdraper (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for your replys. Just to clear a few things up, I get to keep my housing allowance if I do not spend it.
Moving on to my apartment, where do you think is best to live I want to be no more than 25/30 mins from work (I work in DIP 2) and I'd like to have some amenities (somewhere to watch footie, play pool etc.) within 10 mins.

I would prefer a 2 bed fully furnished but i'm open to changes on that.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You should look at Motor City and Sports City.
I think both of these will tick the boxes you mentioned.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You pay a big premium for a fully furnished place.

At your salary level, it's best to stick to a 1-bedroom. When the girlfriend finds a job and after you've been in Dubai for a year, then upgrade to a two bedroom.

Jumeirah Village Circle is another cheap option. 1-bedrooms are going for 65K and probably down to 60 or even lower by the time you're ready to make an offer.

Watching footie and playing pool usually means going to a bar and all bars are in hotels except a few at golf clubs. You'd have to live in either JLT or the Marina or TECOM to have a bar within easy reach, and rents are more expensive, starting at 80K. There is another advantage to those areas and that the metro runs alongside them and your girlfriend may appreciate that as it reduces/eliminates the need for a second car and allows her to get around Dubai cheaply. Living out in Motor/Sports city or JVC will require a second car. 

Given that a car hire is 2,000 a month for a basic Yaris/Lancer, and will run you 24,000 for the year, it does justify spending an extra 20K on rent for an apartment near the metro versus a cheaper place out in the desert, where a second car is absolutely needed or the GF will go completely crazy.

Another possible place near the metro and with hotel bars available is Al Barsha, tucked behind the Mall of Emirates. 60-70K for a one bedroom should be feasible. It's not a glamorous area but still quite livable and with scores of inexpensive dining options.



Mattdraper said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for your replys. Just to clear a few things up, I get to keep my housing allowance if I do not spend it.
> Moving on to my apartment, where do you think is best to live I want to be no more than 25/30 mins from work (I work in DIP 2) and I'd like to have some amenities (somewhere to watch footie, play pool etc.) within 10 mins.
> ...


----------



## Mattdraper (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I don't know if its just the home sickness getting me depressed, but I'm beginning to feel as if I've been led up the garden path somewhat.

Before my big move to work out here I'd been flown over for my interview and had a week on holiday, Financially I feel that I may not be able to yield the savings I want and live my lifestyle at its current level.

I don't expect to have my cake and eat it however I 'feel' abit nervy about my financials.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Mattdraper said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I don't know if its just the home sickness getting me depressed, but I'm beginning to feel as if I've been led up the garden path somewhat.
> 
> ...


Unless you intend to live like a king, what you've been offered is far more than enough to have a good life. I manage to have a very comfortable life on a lot less.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Well you must have been making good money before then. I know plenty of people making less than your package living a very good life. Remember you are in the land of constant opportunity here if you play your cards right. If you are as experienced and knowledgeable as you think you may be then you could double that salary with proper networking.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I'll disagree with those above. On that package I would easily save 10-12k.


What he said. With 25k, I could easily save 15k if I live in DIP, sports city or motor city Or reemram. I'd save more splitting costs with a partner.


----------

